# More power



## 12veeR (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello everyone I think it’s time to start modding my 17 se 1.4t torque is there just not much power at all I couldn’t beat a b16 civic off a dig  anyone start modding yet ? I’d like to hear ideas and results thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

*Mods*

All I did was Unitronic flash for about 500 bucks, and car is significantly quicker, and 40+ lb torque. You can't do that on a B16. Go ahead and get the tune. I got Stage 1 (91 octane file). The Stage 1+ has 50lb torque added...that's a lot of twist.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I wanted to add...this car also requires you to "re-learn" how to drive. The honda's had all the power wayyyy up high in RPM's. I had the R18 Civic, and you had to wind it up super high to make it go. When I got my 1.4 TSI, I had to learn how to drive all over again to get used to keeping the RPM's below 5,000!! When you learn the peak torque sweet-spot, the car is quicker than the honda (especially when flashed). If you let it down-shift and wind up, forget it, the engine just "Buzzes" and doesn't accelerate a whole lot. It's actually embarrassing when you try high RPM's. Just my .02. I have 23K miles, and I've just gotten used to how to drive it...and I would take it over my civic anyday. Reliability? We'll see.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

12veeR said:


> Hello everyone I think it’s time to start modding my 17 se 1.4t torque is there just not much power at all I couldn’t beat a b16 civic off a dig  anyone start modding yet ? I’d like to hear ideas and results thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you shouldn't be able to beat a car with more HP and less weight....


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr Chockomon - I went for it and re-tuned to 1+. I'm putting 93 Octane in it now anyway. It is only around 10+ horsepower/Tq over regular stage 1, and I still feel a big difference. Are you going to bite the bullet soon?


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Mr Chockomon - I went for it and re-tuned to 1+. I'm putting 93 Octane in it now anyway. It is only around 10+ horsepower/Tq over regular stage 1, and I still feel a big difference. Are you going to bite the bullet soon?


Nice! I literally just bout a racechip - let's see how this works out


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I didn't know there were any other options other than UNI. Do you have a link to what you bought?


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I didn't know there were any other options other than UNI. Do you have a link to what you bought?


1.4T right now only has 2 options

Unitronic and RaceChip (www.racechip.us)

RaceChip is a German manufacturer - they make a product similar to the BMS piggyback tune. 

I bought mine from another member here who is parting his car. I plan on making a review of it too!


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Chockomon said:


> 1.4T right now only has 2 options
> 
> Unitronic and RaceChip (www.racechip.us)
> 
> ...


Did you get the race chip yet?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

LickThePenny said:


> Did you get the race chip yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah i have it installed! Definitely a noticeable difference


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Chockomon said:


> Yeah i have it installed! Definitely a noticeable difference


How much boost is it runing now?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a 17 Jetta S 1.4T with a stage 1 unitronic tune, AEM cai system, AWE Track Cat back Exhaust, H&M Sport Springs.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

How about APR ?


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

which racechip did you get from they guy? There are like three different ones?


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Where is the obd2 port location on the 2017 and 2018 vw jetta is right under where you pop the hood?


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

nvm I found it


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> I have a 17 Jetta S 1.4T with a stage 1 unitronic tune, AEM cai system, AWE Track Cat back Exhaust, H&M Sport Springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the awe exhaust? Any crackles and pops??? Too loud?


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

I like the sound of it a lot. Not too loud, and the crackles and pops are satisfying to the ear. You'll even notice a slight boost in performance, not much though. I got the track edition and that combined with my AEM intake makes for a much more aggressive sounding Jetta. I get compliments on the way it sounds all the time..


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yea I have the same set up aem cai and awe track edition catback exhaust and the sound is great. I ordered a racechip and will be in soon, I really want the exhaust louder and hopefully with the new ecu re map it will be, along with it be faster!!


----------



## mr_rabo (Feb 16, 2016)

I currently have Unitronic stage 1+ and AEM intake, does anyone know if I can run a chip tune on top of this software tune. Is racechipgts or wtv an additional plug in, similar to burger tuning products? Also, anyone know of fitting diverted valves for 1.4t ea211 us spec? 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

mr_rabo said:


> I currently have Unitronic stage 1+ and AEM intake, does anyone know if I can run a chip tune on top of this software tune. Is racechipgts or wtv an additional plug in, similar to burger tuning products? Also, anyone know of fitting diverted valves for 1.4t ea211 us spec?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


You can use either diverter valve or blow off valve but it has to be installed before the Boost sensor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

